# [APORTE] Diseño, desarrollo y construcción de un amplificador clase AB1 Valvular



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Estimados: *luego de una laaaarga ausencia por motivos personales, y despues de un arduo y laaaarrgo trabajo de diseño, relevamiento, pasada en limpio de mis anotaciones, hacer memoria de las conclusiones tomadas en su momento, pasada a plano CAD de mis garabatos a mano alzada, idas y vueltas con los distintos prototipos y simulaciones.. etc.. etc y mas etc... les dejo las dos primeras partes de este proyecto que me trajo mas de una satisfacción, espero lo disfruten, aprovechen, y utilicen como punto de partida para discutir, cuestionar y aprender sobre este tema que apasiona a mas de uno en este foro (creo que a unos cuantos diria yo)

Enjoy it!


​
Hacia fines del mes de mayo de 2011 comencé con la idea de construir un amplificador HiFi valvular, con los materiales que disponía, utilizando todos los conocimientos con los que cuento, tanto de calculo de las distintas etapas del circuito como de elementos ferromagnéticos (transformadores).
Así fue que comencé a simular un par de etapas diferenciales en el multisim 11, aquí es cuando me comenzarán a indagar el porqué de usar solamente etapas diferenciales, tanto la de entrada como la del driver; bueno, utilicé esa topología por varios motivos, unos cuantos de origen técnico, y otro estético.

*Los motivos técnicos:*
Rechazo a ripple: al ser una etapa diferencial, deja de ser importante las variaciones que aparezcan contra 0V, ya que la tensión que utilizaremos es la diferencia entre ambas salidas, luego veremos como se mejoró aún mas el rechazo a fuente con la aplicación de una fuente de corriente constante en cátodo.

Cancelación de ruidos: otra vez, así como hay rechazo a variaciones de tensión de fuente en modo común, de la misma manera se mejora el rechazo a ruido de modo común, pues el ruido ataca a ambas ramas del par diferencial, con la misma intensidad y polaridad, como lo que nos interesa es la señal en modo diferencial, la etapa siguiente no “ve” que sucede en modo común.

Cancelación de armónicos de orden par: en todas las etapas simétricas se cancelan los armónicos pares, con lo cual, bajamos la tasa de distorsión mas importante, en los tríodos, las distorsiones de segundo orden.

Y el motivo estético es que el equipo lo concebí como un “doble monoaural simétrico” en un solo chasis, con lo cual, la configuración completamente simétrica era un detalle mas de la simetría del equipo.

*Etapa de entrada*
La configuración que utilicé es la clásica “Par diferencial acoplado por cátodo” [cathode coupled diferential pair] en ingles, con la salvedad de que en vez de utilizar una simple resistencia para polarizar dicho par diferencial, utilicé una fuente de corriente constante, generada a partir de un transistor, un resistor de emisor (preset) y un diodo zener que genera la tensión de referencia de dicha fuente de corriente.
La ventaja de usar una fuente de corriente en lugar de una simple resistencia, es, mayor independencia de la tensión de fuente del par diferencial, de la tensión negativa de polarización de cátodo de dicha etapa (-55V) y mayor rechazo al ripple de fuente, además de que el par funcionaría realmente como un par diferencial con ganancias idénticas en cada una de las dos mitades, ya que si usáramos una simple resistencia como generadora de la corriente de polarización, las dos mitades del par diferencial tendrían diferente ganancia, con lo cual, estamos mejorando el balance entre ambos triodos.

Esto es debido a que:
​

Con lo cual la relación para un par diferencial hecho con una 12AX7, 250V de alimentación de placa, resistores de carga de 100K y una corriente de polarización de 3mA, tendríamos una reacción de 1.087 veces. Con lo cual el perfecto balance de ambas ramas del par diferencial, deja de ser perfecto… (Es común ver en esquemas comerciales donde usen este tipo de etapas, resistores de carga de distinto valor para cada rama del par diferencial para compensar la diferencia de corrientes entre ambas placas y dejar la excursión lo más parecida en ambos triodos)


Como verán, la relación entre  *I*1 e_* I*_2 se acercará a 1 cuanto mas alto sea el valor de  _*Rk*_, dicho de otra manera, cuanto mas se acerque  a infinito, mas idénticas serán las corrientes de ánodo de cada uno de los triodos (siempre y cuando las características de ambos sean idénticas) Esto se cumple con una fuente de corriente constante en cátodo, ya que una fuente de corriente se comporta como una impedancia infinita.

*Punto de trabajo de la primer etapa:*
Teniendo lo anteriormente explicado ya en claro comencé a evaluar el punto de trabajo de dicho par diferencial, mirando detenidamente las curvas de placa de la 12AX7A y buscando cual seria la recta de carga que mas me conviniese, teniendo en cuenta que esta sería la primer etapa y por ello necesitaría toda la sensibilidad disponible.
Opté por trazar una recta de carga en las curvas características de placa, como si estuviera construyendo un amplificador de tensión en clase A con cátodo común, con resistores de carga anódica de 100K, y asumiendo una tensión de alimentación de placa de 300V, la recta de carga de CC quedó definida de la siguiente manera:



*Recta de carga de CC

Figura Nº1*​
*_____* Valores limite de tensión de placa o corriente de placa

*_____*Valor estático o de polarización

*_____*Recta de carga de CC

*<-->* Excursión de la tensión de entrada (-1,6 a -0,8)

Como verán, con una tensión de alimentación de placa de 300V y una resistencia de carga de ánodo de 100KΩ me quedan definidos unos cuantos datos importantes, como el valor de la fuente de corriente constante será del total máximo que pueda circular por la resistencia de carga anódica (3mA), la corriente en reposo por cada ánodo será la mitad, así, la suma de ambas corrientes será el valor de la corriente constante de cátodo, en nuestro caso 1,5mA por cada placa; además de esto, la tensión que aparecerá sobre cada placa será de 150Vcc y, la tensión entre grilla y cátodo será cercano a -0,8V, con lo cual, podremos excursionar la tensión de entrada entre 0V y 1,6V y, la excursión de tensión de salida por cada placa sería teóricamente de entre 95V (para cuando la grilla este con cero volts con respecto a cátodo) y 195V (cuando tengamos -1,6V en grilla), con lo cual tendremos una excursión neta de 100V en cada placa para una variación de 1,6V de tensión de entrada, y con una variación de corriente de placa de entre 2,1mA y 1,1mA, esto es cierto, si es que tuviéramos la misma excursión de tensión de entrada en cada grilla, pero con oposición fase, lo cual no es cierto, ya que la segunda grilla estará colocada a cero volts, con lo cual, la ganancia de tensión será la mitad. Notese además, como ante una variación de tensión simétrica de entrada, obtenemos una variación *no* simétrica a la salida de la etapa, esto se debe a la deformación de la parte baja de las curvas características de la válvula, introduciendo armónicos de orden par principalmente, estos armónicos pares quedarán cancelados dentro de la misma etapa, pues, la tensión que nos interesa es la diferencia entre la tensión de ánodo uno y ánodo dos, volviendo a tener una tensión con una deformación simétrica.

Verifiquemos en la Fig. 2 como se cumple la ganancia de la primer etapa (de acuerdo al esquema de la figura 4):



Figura Nº: 2​
Donde el canal 1 es la tensión que aparece entre placa 1 y GND (en azul) y el canal 2 es la tensión aplicada entre grilla 1 y GND (en rojo).

Observemos la tensión de polarización de cátodo/grilla del primer par diferencial en la Fig. 3



Figura Nº:3​
Donde el trazo es la tensión que alcanzan los cátodos con respecto a GND con entrada en
cortocircuito (lo que significa que las grillas están a -883mV con respecto a los cátodos).



Figura Nº: 4​
*Segunda etapa*
Esta etapa es la que se encarga principalmente de controlar a los pentodos de salida, con lo cual, además de aportar mas ganancia aún a la que ya obtenemos con la primer etapa, necesitamos que la salida de esta etapa pueda, entregar la tensión necesaria para hacer excursionar al máximo las grillas nº1 de los pentodos de salida, obtener una buena velocidad de carga y descarga de las capacidades parasitas de las éstas, como explicaré más adelante y además, a diferencia de la primer etapa, la cual tiene una impedancia de carga de CA bastante alta (los resistores de grilla de la segunda etapa son de 1MΩ ), el circuito de grilla nº1 de los pentodos de salida ofrecerá una impedancia de carga de CA mucho mas baja, del orden de 220KΩ, con lo cual, si la resistencia de carga de CC fuera de 100KΩ como en la primer etapa, y la resistencia de placa fuera de 62,5KΩ, la propia impedancia de carga de CA nos daría una atenuación de -3.6dBV, dicho de otra manera, nos bajaría la excursión de salida un 33%; con lo cual, decidí tener una resistencia de carga de CC de aproximadamente un 10% de la impedancia de carga de CA y, con una 12AU7, podía obtener una resistencia de placa prácticamente 10 veces menos (7700Ω), además, aumentar la corriente de placa a algo mas del doble.
Por todo lo demás, básicamente, la segunda etapa es similar a la primera, salvo que la tensión de entrada ya no será por la grilla de uno de los tríodos, sino que amplificará la diferencia entre ambas grillas. Es el momento de hacer una aclaración importante y recordar que la primer etapa puede entregar una tensión cresta a cresta de 100V por cada tríodo, con una variación de 1,6Vpp, esto es así si todo el circuito operara a lazo abierto, lo cual no es cierto, esta ganancia en la primer etapa es necesaria para poder garantizar los 36dB de ganancia a lazo abierto de todo el sistema, y conseguir el margen de ganancia de 10dB del lazo cerrado, la realidad es que la tensión necesaria para tener la máxima excursión de la etapa de salida son unos 70Vpp grilla a grilla, y esto se cumple con tan solo 6Vpp grilla a grilla del par diferencial de la segunda etapa, por eso aclaro, ambas etapas tienen suficiente ganancia, para determinar la ganancia a lazo abierto de todo el sistema, y dejar el margen necesario de ganancia para la operación a lazo cerrado.

Veamos un poco las curvas características de placa de la 12AU7:



Figura Nº: 5​
En la fig. 4 están representados, como en la Fig. 1 el punto de polarización de cada tríodo, donde en color verde se puede observar que, la corriente por cada tríodo es de 3.75mA (fuente de corriente constante ajustada a 7.5mA), tensión en placa de 198.75V y punto de polarización de grilla a aproximadamente -9,2V (todo esto en verde) y excursión de corriente (de 2.7mA a a 4.8mA) y tensión de placa ( de 227V a 173V) producidos por una excursión de tensión de grillas de 6.7V a 12.5V (5.8V de excursión pico a pico). 

Veamos como se cumple la ganancia de AC en la realidad:



Figura Nº: 6​
Donde el canal 1 es la tensión que aparece entre placa 1 y GND (en azul) y el canal 2 es la tensión aplicada entre grilla 1 y GND (en rojo) 

Y la polarización de grillas:



Figura Nº:7​
Como verán, tanto en la primer etapa como en la segunda, el relevamiento de ganancias y polarización estática conservan mucha similitud con el planteo teórico.

*Slew Rate:*
Hablemos un poco sobre la corriente necesaria para garantizar un slew rate determinado. Uno se preguntará “ por qué mas corriente de placa, si la capacidad ánodo-cátodo y la capacidad ánodo-grilla son del orden de algunos picofaradios, con la resistencia de placa de esta valvula debería alcanzar”, la verdad es que no es tan así, pensemos un poco, la única corriente con la que contamos para cargar y descargar dichas capacidades es solamente la corriente de ánodo, que depende puramente de la polarización de la valvula, mas allá de la resistencia anódica de la valvula, y una cosa es cargar 10pF a 10V, pero distinto es cargar esos mismos 10pF a 300V ya que el tiempo requerido para cargarlo es:

​
O dicho de otra manera:

​
Con lo cual, si queremos cargar 10pF a 300V en 1uS necesitaríamos 3mA.

Dicho, explicado y entendido todo lo anterior, comenzaremos con el diseño de las fuentes de alimentación y fuentes de corriente constante de las distintas secciones del equipo, punto de partida de la segunda parte de este proyecto.


____________________________





me guardo la tercera y ultima parte (que todavia estoy pasando en limpio) para el gran final... aguantense ansiosos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2012)

Retomando desde donde quedamos en la primer parte de este articulo, comencemos a interiorizarnos en la fuente de alimentación del proyecto.
Con lo cual, separaré este capítulo en las siguientes secciones:

• Fuentes de corriente constante de CC
• Fuentes de tensión negativa para polarización de etapa de potencia
• Alimentación de filamentos de etapas de señal
• Alimentación de filamentos de etapas de potencia
• Fuentes de alimentación de alta tensión de etapas de señal
• Fuente de alimentación de alta tensión principal (de potencia)
• Diseño, cálculo y confección de transformador de alimentación

*Fuentes de corriente constante de CC*
Tal como se trató el tema en la primer parte de este artículo, la polarización de las etapas de entrada y excitación de cada uno de los canales, se lograrán con la implementación de una fuente de corriente constante para cada sección, de esta manera, nos aseguramos: máxima linealidad de la etapa, balance perfecto y rechazo a ripple y variaciones de tensión de fuente.

*Fuente de corriente constante de etapa de entrada (primer etapa)*
Cómo ya hemos aproximado en la primer parte de este artículo, la fuente de corriente constante necesaria, debe proporcionar 3mA de sink (hacia abajo) constantes, con una variación de tensión del orden de 10Vpp , dejando un margen de excursión de tensión suficiente como para poder llevar a condición de saturación de entrada sin perjudicar el funcionamiento de dicha fuente de corriente, pero además, dimensionar dicha fuente para que tolere transitorios (ante encendido o apagado) de la mayor tensión de excursión posible (recordemos que la tensión de alimentación de esta etapa es de 300Vcc) con lo cual, la elección de los semiconductores y topología decantó por un MJE340 (Vce=300V, Pc=20W, Segunda ruptura 12W@Vce=300V en 1mS) y funcionamiento mediante tensión de referencia de base por diodo Zener, ya que, en este tipo de fuentes, las variaciones de tensión de polarización de base debido a variaciones de temperatura quedan auto compensadas (tanto Q1 como Z1 poseen coeficiente térmico negativo, un aumento de temperatura en Q1 hace disminuir la tensión Base – Emisor (Vbe) aumentando la tensión sobre P1, como este aumento de temperatura también afecta a Z1, la tensión sobre éste disminuye, haciendo decrecer nuevamente la tensión sobre P1), veamos un momento la figura 8:



Figura Nº:8​
Como se ve en el esquema de la figura 8, la corriente de colector es determinada por el preset P1, el cual fija la carga de una fuente de tensión formada por Q1, Z1 y R1, la corriente que circula por P1 es la suma de las corrientes de colector y de base de Q1.
Suponiendo que R1 pueda proveer la corriente de base necesaria, y la corriente de polarización de Zener, la tensión que aparece sobre P1 es entonces, la tensión de Zener, menos la tensión de barrera Base-Emisor de Q1, osea, (5.1V-0.7V), aproximadamente 4.4V sobre el preset P1. Con un Hfe cercano a 40 para una Ic de 3mA, la diferencia entre la corriente de colector y la de emisor es negligible.
Cabe aclarar un punto en particular, como se ve en el esquema de la figura 8, la alimentación de dicha fuente de corriente constante es de -55V (se ha utilizado la tensión de fuente negativa que utilizaremos para el control de bias de la etapa de potencia) y esto tiene un porqué: Seguir teniendo margen de tensión disponible en la fuente de corriente, para que, mas allá de cuanto sea la excursión de tensión de grilla de entrada, la fuente de corriente no entre en saturación.
¿Como sabemos cuánto es la mínima tensión necesaria entre colector y su punto de referencia
para mantener constante la corriente de colector ? Simple, dicha fuente de corriente saturará cuando la tensión colector-emisor de Q1 tienda a su valor de saturación, para nuestro caso 0.2Vce sumados a la tensión sobre bornes de P1. En la práctica, lo ideal es que nuestra fuente de corriente tenga suficiente margen de operación de tensión, sin que llegue a su límite, para evitar alinealidades debido a la saturación de Q1.

*Fuente de corriente constante de etapa excitadora (segunda etapa)*
En este caso, la fuente de corriente constante no dista mucho a la de la primer etapa, con la
salvedad de que la corriente a suministrar ya no serán 3mA, sino que deberá ser de alrededor de de 7,5mA, con lo cual, hay que dimensionar térmicamente el montaje (7,5mA y 50V en reposo y Pd 0,45W)

*Fuentes de tensión negativa para polarización de etapa de potencia*
Todas las etapas amplificadoras necesitan de una polarización determinada, la cual fija su punto de trabajo, las etapas de señal quedan polarizadas a través de las fuentes de corriente constante comentadas anteriormente, las etapas de potencia, también necesitan ser polarizadas para el correcto funcionamiento de la etapa, comencemos a interiorizarnos en este tema.

Este artículo trata sobre un amplificador que opera en clase AB1, recordemos un poco los distintos términos:

*Operación en clase A:* (tanto en etapas simples como en etapas simétricas) Se dice que opera en clase A porque la corriente que circula por el dispositivo de salida, lo hace durante todo el ciclo, es decir, el dispositivo opera durante los 360°

*Operación en clase B*: (solo para etapas simétricas) Se dice que opera en clase B una etapa simétrica cuando cada dispositivo de dicha etapa controla la corriente que fluye a la carga solo durante un semiciclo, cada dispositivo se encarga de la mitad de la tarea, un dispositivo controla en un semiciclo y el otro dispositivo en el otro semiciclo (180° cada uno)

*Operación en clase AB:* (solo para etapas simétricas) Si un circuito simétrico puede operar en clase A, o en clase B, también puede operar en un punto intermedio, a este punto intermedio se le llama clase AB.

La principal diferencia de operación entre clase A y clase B es el uso o no, de una corriente de reposo, ya que para que la etapa funcione en clase A, ésta, debe estar polarizada al punto de que siempre circule corriente por ambos dispositivos (en este caso pentodos), en cambio en clase B, los dispositivos de salida deben estar polarizados justo al corte, justo antes de que comiencen a conducir, vale decir, que ajustando la corriente de reposo podremos configurar la etapa para que opere en clase A, B o en un intermedio (clase AB).

La diferencia entre clase AB1 o a AB2, es el hecho de que opera sin corriente de grilla de entrada (AB1), o con corriente de grilla de entrada (AB2), esto es debido a que las grillas de entrada se operen o no con tensiones positivas con respecto a cátodo.

Para ajustar la corriente de reposo en nuestra etapa de salida, lo que debemos es, ajustar la tensión entre grilla y cátodo de los pentodos de salida, hasta dejar la corriente de cátodo a su valor de reposo (en nuestro caso 44mA por cada pentodo).
Y esto se puede lograr de dos maneras básicas, cada una con ventajas y desventajas

*Polarización por cátodo, o “auto-bías”:*
Se utiliza una resistencia intercalada entre cátodo y GND para producir la tensión necesaria para polarizar la válvula.

*Ventajas:*
Ajusta automáticamente la corriente de reposo a medida que la válvula envejece, además, adapta mejor la etapa ante sobrecarga, ya que la corriente de placa queda limitada a causa de la auto polarización, cambiando el punto de operación dependiendo de la corriente media que circula por cátodo.

*Desventajas:*
El punto de operación es difícil de modificar, ya que éste depende del valor de la resistencia de polarización. Como la corriente de placa también pasa a través de esta resistencia, y se necesitan valores de tensión de polarización importantes (del orden de 40V aproximadamente), esta resistencia debe ser de gran tamaño, para poder soportar la potencia disipada sin dañarse, disminuyendo la eficiencia de la etapa, puesto que parte de la potencia entregada por la etapa la disipan las resistencias de polarización, además, la tensión que cae sobre estas resistencias, se resta de la tensión de alimentación, obteniéndose menor potencia de salida al limitar la tensión máxima de excursión de las válvulas de salida.

*Polarización fija:*
Este método utiliza una fuente de tensión negativa, para proporcionar la tensión necesaria de polarización de las válvulas de salida.

*Ventajas:*
Se puede implementar con componentes discretos de pequeño tamaño.
Tanto el punto de polarización como el balance entre cada válvula se puede ajustar mediante
presets.
A diferencia de la polarización por cátodo, toda la tensión de alimentación esta disponible para
lograr la máxima excursión de salida.

*Desventajas:*
Suele ser necesario revisar periódicamente el punto de polarización de la etapa de salida, ya que a medida que las válvulas de salida envejecen, es necesario corregir la polarización.

Personalmente me incliné por usar polarización fija, por el hecho de poder aprovechar al máximo la fuente de alimentación, y lograr la mayor potencia posible con la tensión que ésta me entrega, además, nos permite poder ajustar más precisamente el punto de trabajo de la etapa, pudiendo inclusive, probar distintos valores de polarización. Veamos el esquema de la figura 9:



Figura Nº: 9​
Como vemos en el esquema de la figura 9, utilizamos una fuente de tensión estabilizada constituida por Q1, R5, Z1, Z2, C2 y C3; De esta manera logramos obtener una tensión negativa de -47,4V independientemente de la tensión de entrada, inclusive logramos reducir el ripple que aparece sobre C4.
La tensión que se obtiene de C2 alimenta al preset P2 con el que podremos ajustar la tensión de bias que aplicaremos a las grillas Nº1 de los pentodos de salida, P2 será el que utilicemos para ajustar el balance de corriente de reposo de ambas válvulas, R1 y R3 son las resistencias de carga de CA de la etapa driver.

*Alimentación de filamentos de etapas de señal y de filamentos de etapas de potencia.*
Con motivo de separar ambos canales, y a su vez las etapas de señal y de potencia, he decidido también, separar eléctricamente las alimentaciones de filamentos de las válvulas de señal, de las de potencia, y a su vez también entre canales, teniendo el equipo como único punto en común la fuente de alimentación de alta tensión.
La principal diferencia entre las alimentaciones de filamento de señal y de potencia, además del dimensionamiento necesario, es que en las alimentaciones de señal proveí de toma central a dichos devanados, con la intención de colocar esa toma central a GND para cancelar el ruido de 50Hz que pueda interferir con las etapas de señal.
En las alimentaciones de las etapas de potencia, esto no es tan necesario, ya que la señal de entrada de estas posee una amplitud tal, que el acoplamiento de 50Hz proveniente de filamentos, queda enmascarado dentro de la relación señal/ruido existente, no obstante, queda a verificar en los ensayos de funcionamiento.
Con lo cual podríamos ya comenzar a contabilizar consumos como para estimar los distintos devanados del transformador de alimentación:

Alimentación de etapa de señal: 2 x (3.15V+3.15V, 300mA) (cada canal)

Alimentación de etapas de potencia 2 x (6.3V, 900mA) (cada canal)

*Fuentes de alimentación de alta tensión de etapas de señal*
Tal como habremos visto en la primer parte de este artículo, la tensión de alimentación de placa de las etapas de señal, están estimadas en 300Vcc, y, como la tensión de alimentación de la etapa de potencia será del orden de entre 375 y 425Vcc, deberemos disminuir la tensión de alimentación de alta tensión hasta un valor próximo a su tensión nominal de funcionamiento
(300Vcc).
La solución más simple, puede ser usar un resistor en serie con la fuente de alimentación, desacoplándolo con un condensador a GND.
El valor se puede estimar perfectamente usando Ley de Ohm, sabiendo que contamos con una
etapa que opera con una fuente de corriente constante de 3mA y otra etapa con su fuente de
corriente constante ajustada a 7,5mA y, una atenuación de tensión del orden de 100Vcc, podemos calcular que dicho resistor debería ser de 9523Ω y que disipará unos 1.05W de potencia, el valor comercial mas cercano es de 10KΩ.
En la práctica se utilizaron resistores de 10KΩ/3W, uno por cada canal, y un condensador electrolítico de 47μF/385V también por cada canal.
Proveyendo además de atenuación de tensión de alimentación, mayor rechazo a ripple, ya que
este atenuador de tensión también opera como un filtro paso bajo.


*Fuente de alimentación de alta tensión principal (de potencia)*
Esta fuente de alimentación, es la única común a todas las etapas de este amplificador, esto fue decidido así, como una solución de compromiso, teniendo en cuenta los materiales con los que disponía (condensadores electrolíticos), además del hecho de que podía contar con la mayor potencia de alimentación disponible para cada canal, si estos poseían un factor de simultaneidad menor a 1.
Con lo cual se utilizaron dos devanados del transformador de poder (uno por cada columna de un transformador en núcleo UI) en paralelo, rectificador de onda completa y dos condensadores de 330μF/450V cada uno, interconectados en paralelo.


La corriente total que debe entregar dicha fuente de alta tensión es la suma de todas las etapas, tanto las de señal como las de potencia, a saber:

*Canal izquierdo:* 3mA + 7.5mA + 120mA

*Canal derecho:* 3mA + 7.5mA + 120mA

Como ya aclaramos en el comienzo, el proyecto lo concebí como un “doble monoaural simétrico”, con lo cual, ¿por qué no hacer que el transformador de alimentación sea simétrico? Pudiendo construir dicho transformador con una geometría de dos columnas, esto es perfectamente realizable, pudiendo utilizar cada columna como alimentación de cada canal.
Es así como comencé por el cálculo de las distintas partes de la fuente y de dicho transformador.

*Estimación de consumos*
Teniendo en claro ya los distintos consumos a alimentar por cada columna, podríamos comenzar a calcular el transformador, comencemos:

*Alimentación de filamentos de etapa de entrada:*
6.3Vca 600mA (Primer etapa + segunda etapa) = *6.78VA

Alimentación de filamentos de etapa de salida:*
6.3Vca 1.8A (0.9A cada 6L6GC) =*11.34VA

Alimentación de fuente de tensión negativa:*
40Vca 50mA = *2VA

Alimentación de fuente de alta tensión:*
300Vca 200mA * =*60VA

**La corriente que entrega la fuente de alta tensión es estimada sumando los consumos de las etapas de entrada, driver y potencia, teniendo en cuenta que para una potencia máxima antes del recorte, de 25W de salida, el promedio de potencia entregada con programa musical está 6dB por debajo, además, se estima una corriente de AC un 54% mayor a la corriente media de CC, ya que el factor de cresta lo estimé en 2,2:1.

Lo cual nos da un consumo total de unos 80,12VA por canal, y que debe entregar cada columna del transformador.
Dándonos aproximadamente una corriente de entrada de 364mA por cada columna.
Ya que el factor de servicio de este transformador es bastante menor a 1, podemos ensayar tentativamente una densidad de corriente igual o menor a 2,9A/mm2 Con lo cual, podemos comenzar a dimensionar los alambres de los distintos devanados

*NPrim *= 364mA  0.1255mm2 Ø = 0.40mm
*NAT* = 200mA  0.0689mm2 Ø = 0.30mm
*NBias* = 50mA  0.0175mm2 Ø = 0.15mm
*NFil1* = 1.8A  0.64mm2 (2.8A/mm2) Ø = 0.90mm
*NFil2* = 600mA  0.214mm2 Ø = 0.50mm

Calculando el área transversal del núcleo como:  utilizando el núcleo a 10750Gauss de densidad de flujo nos dará un núcleo de 9.8Cm2 de sección transversal para cada columna, la laminación que utilizaremos es de 25mm de ancho de pierna, con lo cual, podremos utilizar un carrete con apilado 40mm, obteniendo así, 10Cm2 de sección transversal para cada columna.

Calculo de las espiras del primario y relación de espiras:

​
*Datos del circuito magnético:
VI:* Tensión aplicada al devanado primario (220Vca).
*BMax: *Densidad de flujo máxima en Gauss o líneas de fuerza por Cm2 (10750G).
*FL:* Frecuencia de línea (50Hz).
*Sn:* Sección transversal del núcleo (10Cm2).
*KFe:* Coeficiente de apilado (0.99).

Teniendo ya estos datos, reescribamos la formula:

​
Redondeemos en *930 espiras.

Calculo de relaciones de transformación:

Secundario de alta tensión:*

​
*Secundario de Bias:*

​
*Secundario de Filamentos de etapa de salida:*

​
*Secundario de Filamentos de etapas de señal:*

​

*(*)*Se ha agregado un 5% de tensión adicional en vacío para compensar la caída de tensión bajo carga de dicho devanado, manteniendo la alimentación de filamentos lo más cercano a la tensión nominal de los mismos.
*(*¶)* La construcción de estos devanados se realizó bobinándolos bifilares, de 14 espiras, y luego, interconectando en serie dichos bobinados, colocando el punto central resultante a GND de cada canal.


Dicho, explicado y entendido todo lo anterior, comenzaremos con el diseño de la etapa de salida, incluyendo el transformador de salida de audio, punto de partida de la tercera parte de este proyecto.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Transformador de salida*

*Datos de la etapa:*

Rl placa a placa (ZP)= 5500Ω (IK0 =2 x 88mA, Va =375V)

Zs =8Ω

Rp = 24KΩ

Fc (Inferior) = 15Hz (-3.01dB)

Fc (Superior) = 75KHz (-3.01dB)

*Donde:*

*RL* placa a placa: es la impedancia reflejada al primario placa a placa
*Zs* es la impedancia de carga conectada al secundario
*Rp* es la resistencia de placa de cada válvula de salida
Fc (Inferior) y Fc (Superior) son las frecuencias de corte en su codo de -3.01dB tanto en el limite
inferior como en el superior de la banda de paso del citado transformador.

*Calculo de la frecuencia de corte inferior*






Ecuación Nº: 1​
La Ecuación Nº1 es fundamental, puesto que es la que nos indica la frecuencia de corte
inferior del transformador, para entenderla analicemos el siguiente circuito equivalente:




Donde vemos que están representadas ambas válvulas de salida como generadores de tensión con una resistencia en serie cada una (estas son las respectivas resistencias de placa) y ambas reactancias inductivas de las dos porciones del primario del transformador.
Como vemos, del circuito de la Fig.1 se desprende que, la reactancia inductiva del primario del transformador, actúa como una impedancia de carga sobre cada una de las válvulas, convirtiendo la etapa de acoplamiento de impedancias en una suerte de divisor de tensión, puesto que, parte de la corriente de placa fluirá a través de la XL del primario de dicho transformador, y no hacia la carga, produciendo una atenuación dependiendo de la reactancia inductiva del primario.




*Calculo de la frecuencia de corte superior:*




Este sería el límite de inductancia de dispersión que deberíamos alcanzar para lograr dicho ancho de banda a lazo abierto.

*Calculo de las espiras de primario*

Al= 9,77μHy N² (medido utilizando un bobinado patrón sobre el núcleo disponible)






Donde Np es el número de espiras de la porción de primario entre el punto central y cada extremo.

*Calculo de las espiras de secundario*




​ *Cálculo de la sección de alambres*

   Con motivo de minimizar las pérdidas por I²R en los primarios, se utilizó una densidad de corriente baja, del orden de 1A/mm² sobre todo, por el hecho de que la longitud de dichos alambres será extensa. Con lo cual, se bobinaron con alambre de 0.30mm de diámetro, dos en paralelo.
   En el caso del secundario, se optó por usar el mismo diámetro, con razón de unificar medidas, con diez alambres en paralelo de 0.30mm se consiguió una densidad de corriente de 2.5A/mm² para una potencia de 25W constantes.

*Disposición de devanados*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

:estudiando: Estoy leyendo lo de tu diseño , lo de las fuentes de corriente constante , bias , alimentación de filamentos  

Yo había oido de alimentar los filamentos de la primera etapa con dc 

Esperamos la 3ª Parte :contrato:

Saludos !


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo había oido de alimentar los filamentos de la primera etapa con dc
> Saludos !


 
seee. siempre esta esa opcion como ultimo recurso, pero la opcion de dejar balanceado a tierra el devanado de alimentacion de filamentos tambien es valido y se comporta mas que bien....



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esperamos la 3ª Parte :contrato:
> 
> Saludos !


 
Como le va estimado 2M? espero que bien! le cuento que estoy retomando la redaccion del 3er capitulo, donde precisamente estoy dibujando el corte de los bobinados de los trafos de salida, para poder ilustrar mejor la construccion de los mismos, calculo que en unas semanas, si es que no se me complican mis horarios, podré postear el capitulo en cuestion...

así como lo vengo redactando, se entiende bien? o quedan puntos medio truncos en el texto? espero ansioso sugerencias, criticas etc!


----------



## DAXMO (Ago 11, 2012)

Yo tambien estoy leyendo el proyecto, admirable ud. es un maestro: espero la tercer parte.
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 13, 2012)

DAXMO dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy leyendo el proyecto, admirable ud. es un maestro: espero la tercer parte.
> Saludos.


no creo que sea para tanto DAXMO.

le comento que las partes del proyecto las estoy pasando a maquina segun como me vaya dando el tiempo, ya que estoy muy complicado por estos dias. asi que se va a ir completando de a poco.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bueno, como para completar y redondear el aporte, subo el esquema del ampli, *completito completito*


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2012)

Estuve viendo, como construiste el trafo de alimentacion,pero no pude ver ,o no lo encontre,las imagenes de la construccion del trafo de salida.-¿ donde las puedo ubicar?
Ter comento que ya empece a construir el primer trafo de salida.-
Un abrazo Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estuve viendo, como construiste el trafo de alimentacion,pero no pude ver ,o no lo encontre,las imagenes de la construccion del trafo de salida.-¿ donde las puedo ubicar?
> Ter comento que ya empece a construir el primer trafo de salida.-
> Un abrazo Gustavo


estimado gustavo, lamento decirte que no le saqué fotos al bobinado de  los trafos, hace un año que no tengo camara de fotos (se me murió la TZ3  de Lumix..)  pero te comento, que mas allá de la diferencia de materiales aislantes  que usé, y de la disposicion de devanados, el trafo de alimentacion y  los de salida, constructivamente son parecidos. fijate eso sí, como dejé  dispuestos las distintas secciones de bobinado, esta dibujado el  esquema de bobinado mas arriba.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 30, 2012)

Ok.voy volver a ver tu trafo de alimentacion.-
Ya termine las 2 primeras bobinas del primario,luego mando imagenes,en mi tema.-
Saludos


----------



## DAXMO (Sep 30, 2012)

Hazard

Una vez mas mis felicitaciones, es un circuito moderno con componentes actuales, utilizando valvulas, ademas es bien sencillo tiene y es un concepto.
Me encanto la alimentacion y la distribucion de las corrientes, practicamente funciona como dos bloques mono en un mismo gabienete, la separacion estereo debe ser fantastica.
Me estoy tomando mi tiempo para ver el diagrama muy muy bueno  Esos trafos en paralelo...
Me tengo que animar a bobinarme los trafos yo mismo, tengo que fabricarme una maquinita, vi los de gustavo re prolijos, ta bueno ademas la satisfaccion de hacer todo.
Un saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 1, 2012)

Estimado Hazard : por lo que vi en imagenes,¿el primario del trafo de alimentacion lo bobinaste a random?

¿El bobinado de los trafos de salida tambien los bobinaste a granel?


Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Estimado Hazard : por lo que vi en imagenes,¿el primario del trafo de alimentacion lo bobinaste a random?
> 
> ¿El bobinado de los trafos de salida tambien los bobinaste a granel?
> 
> ...


 
decis si lo bobiné a granel? si, está bobinado a granel.

si, todos estan bobinados a granel, ya que mi bobinadora, al ser eléctrica, se dificulta bobinar capa por capa, sin contar con un devanador mecánico. y por la cantidad de espiras que tiene, si hacía el bobinado a manivela, todavía estaría bobinando....


----------



## 0002 (Oct 1, 2012)

Un gran aporte , siempre he querido hacerme un amplificador a válvulas, en parte no he podido por la dificultad de encontrar ciertos materiales (las válvulas y material para bobinar los transformadores sobre todo), pero creo que sí armo uno será éste definitivamente. Maestro Hazard .

Saludos.


----------



## rosbuitre (Oct 21, 2012)

Impresionante trabajo. mis felicitaciones por el ampli y por documentarlo tan detalladamente, una gran aporte para los amantes de los valvulares.
Abrazo, Osvaldo


----------



## morrisey (Oct 22, 2012)

sencillamente impresionante,menudo trabajo hazard.por lo que veo debes de ser ingeniero en electronica para llegar a ese nivel.bueno el tema es que yo solo soy tecnico y tengo un taller de reparacion e instalacion de electronica marina.radares,radios,sonar etc para barcos de pesca.el caso es que dispongo de un stock de valvulas y algun transformador de desguace de radios antiguas y me gustaria aprovecharlos para construirme un ampli a valvulas.dispongo de la 807,E88CC,6AS6W,EF92,EF95,EL41 Y 42,EL84 Y 85.concretamente pensaba utilizar las 807 pero no las tengo emparejadas,no sé si este es demasiado problema.el transformador tiene varios secundarios,uno de 310vca/500ma,otro de 23vca/5a,otro de 12,6+12,6vca/7a(estos dos ultimos pensaba en conectarlos en serie para obtener 48vca para el circuito de polarizacion de las rejillas).tengo varios exquemas donde se utilizan las kt88/el34 y pensaba sustituirlas por las 807 y modificando la polarizacion claro.sé que las 807 dan menos potencia.el gran problema que veo es la eleccion del trafo de salida.he mirado los modelos1645 y 1650 de  hammond pero de este ultimo hay varias versiones con diferentes impedancias de entrada y no sé cual elegir.sé que la impedancia placa a placa es funcion de la tension de placa y de la corriente de placa en reposo,pero entonces estará variando siempre cuando la valvula amplifique una señal bf porque tambien lo haran la tension y corriente de placa no?.bueno estoy hecho un lio con esto y la verdad tengo unas ganas tremendas de hacer un ampli como el de hazard,pero reciclando todo ese material que lleva tantos años guardado en el taller.gracias por la atencion y un saludo a todo el foro que es una gran escuela.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 22, 2012)

morrisey dijo:


> sencillamente impresionante,menudo trabajo hazard.por lo que veo debes de ser ingeniero en electronica para llegar a ese nivel.bueno el tema es que yo solo soy tecnico y tengo un taller de reparacion e instalacion de electronica marina.radares,radios,sonar etc para barcos de pesca.el caso es que dispongo de un stock de valvulas y algun transformador de desguace de radios antiguas y me gustaria aprovecharlos para construirme un ampli a valvulas.dispongo de la 807,E88CC,6AS6W,EF92,EF95,EL41 Y 42,EL84 Y 85.concretamente pensaba utilizar las 807 pero no las tengo emparejadas,no sé si este es demasiado problema.el transformador tiene varios secundarios,uno de 310vca/500ma,otro de 23vca/5a,otro de 12,6+12,6vca/7a(estos dos ultimos pensaba en conectarlos en serie para obtener 48vca para el circuito de polarizacion de las rejillas).tengo varios exquemas donde se utilizan las kt88/el34 y pensaba sustituirlas por las 807 y modificando la polarizacion claro.sé que las 807 dan menos potencia.el gran problema que veo es la eleccion del trafo de salida.he mirado los modelos1645 y 1650 de  hammond pero de este ultimo hay varias versiones con diferentes impedancias de entrada y no sé cual elegir.sé que la impedancia placa a placa es funcion de la tension de placa y de la corriente de placa en reposo,pero entonces estará variando siempre cuando la valvula amplifique una señal bf porque tambien lo haran la tension y corriente de placa no?.bueno estoy hecho un lio con esto y la verdad tengo unas ganas tremendas de hacer un ampli como el de hazard,pero reciclando todo ese material que lleva tantos años guardado en el taller.gracias por la atencion y un saludo a todo el foro que es una gran escuela.


los devanados de 12.6+12.6 son los que se utilizan para alimentar los filamentos, los 310Vca son para la alimentacion anodica, habrá que ver que te conviene hacer ahi, por lo pronto las 807 son una opcion tentadora, pero no podrás utilizarlas en conexion ultralineal, ya que manejan poca disipacion de grilla2 y tambien poca tension de esa misma grilla, habria que ver si se podría usar una derivacion de grilla2 pero en lugar del 43%, quizá al 18% o al 15%...
andá separandote las E88CC, las EL84, las 807 y el trafo de fuente.. sería buenisimo saber con que cantidad contas de cada una...


----------



## morrisey (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola de nuevo hazard,gracias por tu respuesta. acabo de ver el datasheet de la 807 y efectivamente la maxima tension en la g2 es de 300v por lo que tendré que descartarlas no?.pues es una pena ya que dispongo de 9 unidades,las e88cc debe de haber unas 40 unidades y sobre 15 transformadores.la tension de 155+155 vca yo creo que debe ser de 1A porque en el mismo devanado tiene salida de 140 v y lleva fusible de 500ma+500ma del de 155vca(no se usaria la salida de 140).estos trafos son de desguace de unos antiguos receptores de posicionamiento por lineas decca que funcionaban con valvulas,eran enormes.me dá la risa cuando lo comparo con los modernos gps.adjunto exquema y fotos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 24, 2012)

morrisey dijo:


> Hola de nuevo hazard,gracias por tu respuesta. acabo de ver el datasheet de la 807 y efectivamente la maxima tension en la g2 es de 300v por lo que tendré que descartarlas no?.pues es una pena ya que dispongo de 9 unidades,las e88cc debe de haber unas 40 unidades y sobre 15 transformadores.la tension de 155+155 vca yo creo que debe ser de 1A porque en el mismo devanado tiene salida de 140 v y lleva fusible de 500ma+500ma del de 155vca(no se usaria la salida de 140).estos trafos son de desguace de unos antiguos receptores de posicionamiento por lineas decca que funcionaban con valvulas,eran enormes.me dá la risa cuando lo comparo con los modernos gps.adjunto exquema y fotos


tranquilo, esas 807 son un lujo, se podrian usar en conexion pentodo (no ultralineal) con las pantallas a 300V via resistencias que limiten la corriente de grilla2, y el trafo de fuente se podria usar tranquilamente tambien.. dame algo de tiempo y lo analizamos mas en detalle


----------



## mda1961 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola, saludos, excelente el posteo, vi justamente algo que quiero hacer desde hace tiempo, tengo para armar una etapa de potencia con una válvula excitadora 12AX7A y dos de potencia 807, mas el transformador de salida, poder y choke, originalmente es para 80 watts +/-, el transformador de poder tira 600 voltios en placa, y quiero hacerles bías automático, pero no se que resistencias ponerle del cátodo de las 807 a masa, o el cálculo necesario para sacar el valor y disipación de las mismas, si fueras tan amable podrías ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 20, 2012)

Estimado Hazard: que opininas con respecto a la consulta de mda1961.-
He visto en varios manuales de valvulas ,que para la 807 no recomiendan la autopolarizacion,si en cambio la polarizacion fija. (ver adjuntos)
Un abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 21, 2012)

estimado MDA, al igual que le comenté a morrisey, hay que tener mucho cuidado con la 807, puesto que la tension de reja pantalla maxima, es un poco baja (300V), estas valvulas se las solia utilizar en conexion triodo, pero con tensiones de alimentacion bajas (del orden de 350V o menos), si querés utilizar conexion ultralineal, no te la recomiendo.

Gustavo: te comento que esa valvula se utilizaba habitualmente en circuitos Williamson, con polarizacion automatica, el tema es que las pobres resistencias de polarizacion tenian que disipar muchisimo, porque para llegar a operar en clase AB necesitas una tension de catodo medio alta..

a morrrisey, MDA, y Gustavo, pido disculpas de antemano, pero estoy en pleno proceso de refacción de mi nueva casa, y por ende, al foro entro poco y nada, casi no posteo, leo todo lo que puedo de los hilos a los que estoy suscripto desde mi celu, pero como estoy complicadisimo con el trabajo, y de ahí a refaccionar la casa lamentablemente por unos cuantos dias no estaré posteando


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 21, 2012)

Hazard,es precisamente por eso fijate que:
Conexion triodo,pushpull,clase ab1,con G2 conectada a P,y 400vcc a P,sacas 15w,con polarizacion fija o autopolarizacion.-
Conexion pentodo,pushpull,clase ab1,600vcc a P,sacas 56W con polarizacion fija,y no recomiendan autopolarizacion.-
Conexion pentodo,pushpull,CLASE AB2,600vcc a P,sacas 80W(es el caso de mda1961) con polarizacion fija,y no recomiendan la autopolarizacion.-Aparte si se autopolarizara con la tension descripta,no se sacaria 80w de salida,y creceria mucho la THD.-
Un abrazo 
Gustavo


----------



## morrisey (Dic 6, 2012)

Hola de nuevo,entonces segun Gustavo se podria usar en conexion triodo con mi transformador rectificando los 155+155v tendria 310x1,41=438vdc.lo unico es que me parece muy poca potencia,solo 15w.otra duda es como puedo saber realmente la max corriente que puede dar ese bobinado de 155+155v?.podria proporcionar las medidas del trafo.un saludo


----------



## morrisey (Dic 9, 2012)

muchas gracias Gustavo,con toda esta informacion me estoy dando cuenta que con estas valvulas 807  la unica posibilidad que tengo de usarlas es con una tension de placa alta sobre los 600v. o mas.una tension de rejilla de 300v. y en configuracion NO ultralineal.como comenté al principio mi idea era reutilizar todos estes componentes,pero ahora ya casi que sería mejor comprar las valvulas el34/kt88 y utilizar el trafo de alimentacion que tengo que parece mas util para estas valvulas.que os parecen las e88cc,se podrian usar como preamplificadoras y phase splitter para atacar al paso final?.un saludo



mirad lo que encontrado en esta pagina  http://www.chambonino.com/construct/const10.html
la informacion me parece muy util.pero para empezar me parece excesivo. hay que reconocer que el señor chambers es todo un genio.menudo acabado.salu2


----------



## morrisey (Dic 9, 2012)

Gustavo,he estado repasando los datos que das a hazard y al contrastarlos con el datasheet que yo tengo,efectivamente para 600v de placa dá 56w,pero con 400v dá 36w supongo que rms.y una rpp de 6800 ohm.la zero-signal dc plate current=56ma,esto debe ser la bias o corriente de reposo sin señal de entrada.con estas condiciones podria usar un trafo de salida como el hammond 1650h que es de 40w y 6600ohm? .lo que no entiendo es lo de la autopolarizacion y polarizacion fija de la g2.autopolarizacion=conexion a traves de una toma al 43% del trafo de salida? (conexion ultralineal)y polarizacion fija=conexion a una tension fija de 300v del trafo de alimentacion?(conexion NO ultralineal)


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 11, 2012)

Hola,cuando se hace referencia a la  polarizacion de grilla,se refiere siempre a grilla1,la polarizacion de grilla1 puede ser "fija"(fixed bias),o catodica(cathode bias),conocida tambien como autopolarizacion catodica.-
Con respecto a conexion ultralineal se refiere  a la alimentacion de grilla2(grilla pantalla),a traves
de una derivacion (generalmente al 43%) entre el punto medio(center tapped) del primario del trafo de salida y la conexion de placa(anodo),e igual en la otra rama restante.-
Con respecto a conexion no ultralineal,es la clasica,se alimentan las pantallas(G2) directamente desde +B con la tension requerida por el circuito.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 23, 2013)

Estimado Hazard: Estuve viendo que en el ampli que construiste,optaste por los steps ladder attenuator,en vez de los potes comunes para control de volumen,lo cual me parece una "brillante idea",teniendo en cuenta
lo que explicaste con respecto a que querias hacerlo como dos amplificadores monoaurales y que si colocabas los comunes nunca medirian iguales aunque esten la misma posicion,y si colocabas tandem comunes se desvirtuaba la idea de tener la disposicion de 2 monoaurales.-
Ahora mirando el circuito puedo apreciar que los potes de volumen no estan(si mire bien),lo que veo es que de la grilla de la 12AX7 atraves de C? va a la entrada RCA y el resistor de carga(rg),R5 es de 50K.-Quisiera saber como calculaste el pote de 100K,si variaste el resistor de carga,o lo eliminaste.-Te pregunto todo esto por que quiero usar tu idea de colocar los steps ladder,dado que el ampli que estoy haciendo,lo estoy construyendo como dos amplis monoaurales.-(ver adjunto) 
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hola gustavo, te comento que en la realidad esa resistencia de 50k en este momento es de 100k y el potenciometro/atenuador por pasos (10k) esta con su cursor en paralelo. Cuando tenga un minuto actualizo el esquema así ves mejor lo que te comento.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok hazard,esta bueno que actualices el esquema;vos decis que colocaste los atenuadores ladder de 10kΩ log;pero en el post explicas que compraste de 100KΩ log tipo ladder paso a paso.-
¿Son de 10KΩ o 100KΩ?.-Te pregunto por tengo que reemplazar el pote de 500KΩ lineal,y el mismo es la carga de grilla(rg1),esto es para saber como balancearlo.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 25, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Ok hazard,esta bueno que actualices el esquema;vos decis que colocaste los atenuadores ladder de 10kΩ log;pero en el post explicas que compraste de 100KΩ log tipo ladder paso a paso.-
> ¿Son de 10KΩ o 100KΩ?.-Te pregunto por tengo que reemplazar el pote de 500KΩ lineal,y el mismo es la carga de grilla(rg1),esto es para saber como balancearlo.-
> Un Abrazo
> Gustavo


estem... si, en un principio usé de 100K, el tema fue que con el tiempo, empezaron a hacer ruido cuando los giraba... volví a comprarlos, pero probé con un valor ohmico mas bajo, con la intencion de que no produzcan chasquidos cuando los rotara, como los que tenian eran de 100K o de 10K, compré los ultimos. si total, la etapa previa iba a ser de baja impedancia de salida, con lo cual, no deberia tener problemas.. como verás, luego del aporte, sufrió algunas modificaciones, aunque no mayores que estas que te relato.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 26, 2013)

Quiere decir que esos step ladder son de mala calidad? por casualidad son los Analog Metric de origen chino?,en teoria debieran ser made-before-break,o sea que cambia el par resistivo antes de romper con el otro,para no generar un corte y chasquido,o la llave de cambio del ladder es de mala calidad.-
Tu experiencia con ellos me generan dudas en comprarlos,dado que tengo que reemplazar los potes comunes de control de volumen que son de 500kΩ,lineal por estos step ladder de 500kΩ,log, de 24 posiciones,que son los Analog Metric,y cuestan u$s 24 el par,son baratos Pero?
Tambien vi unos made in usa,que son de 23 posiciones,pero en serie,que segun ellos funcionan mejor que los ladder,ya que usan resistores de montaje superficial y tolerancias del 0,1% y bla,bla,bla...,muy lindos una construccion super robusta,pero son carisimosssss!!!,valen +- u$s 150 cada uno.( no pienso gastar tanto dinero en ellos).-
Aparte,que si vos tuviste que bajar de 100kΩ a 10KΩ,¿que hago yo con mis 500kΩ?
¿Que opinas?
Saludos,Gustavo.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> .......,¿que hago yo con mis 500kΩ?.....



Yo revisaría a ver si es realmente es necesario ese valor tan alto.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 26, 2013)

Fogonazo,volviste a tu vieja imagen!!!,mira si te fijas en mi post,en la primera pagina en el mensaje#5,adjunto circuito zip., donde esta el circuito del ampli esta R1 que es el pote de 500KΩ,lineal para control de volumen y aparte es la carga de grilla de la 7199,pero si miras tambien en la misma pagina el mensaje#6,adjunto img023.zip,esta el pre c/control de tonos(bass and treble tone control amplifier),cuya salida es con una impedancia de 100KΩ,y esta salida conecta con la entrada del ampli.-de ahi mi pregunta.-Que opinas?
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Quiere decir que esos step ladder son de mala calidad? por casualidad son los Analog Metric de origen chino?,en teoria debieran ser made-before-break,o sea que cambia el par resistivo antes de romper con el otro,para no generar un corte y chasquido,o la llave de cambio del ladder es de mala calidad.-
> Tu experiencia con ellos me generan dudas en comprarlos,dado que tengo que reemplazar los potes comunes de control de volumen que son de 500kΩ,lineal por estos step ladder de 500kΩ,log, de 24 posiciones,que son los Analog Metric,y cuestan u$s 24 el par,son baratos Pero?
> Tambien vi unos made in usa,que son de 23 posiciones,pero en serie,que segun ellos funcionan mejor que los ladder,ya que usan resistores de montaje superficial y tolerancias del 0,1% y bla,bla,bla...,muy lindos una construccion super robusta,pero son carisimosssss!!!,valen +- u$s 150 cada uno.( no pienso gastar tanto dinero en ellos).-
> Aparte,que si vos tuviste que bajar de 100kΩ a 10KΩ,¿que hago yo con mis 500kΩ?
> ...



ja, no, no es que bajé el valor de los atenuadores para bajar el ruido, es que, los que compré (ultrachinos) hacian ruido porque hacían falso contacto, y quise cambiar por otros de otro valor para ver si las llaves selectoras eran de otra partida, ya que aparentemente, los atenuadores los tienen prearmados en stock, y los dos de 100K que tenia al principio, empezó a jorobar primero uno y luego el otro, le mandaba limpiacontactos y quedaban bien, y a la semana, de vuelta... (malditos chinos )

los de 10K, por ahora andan bien, tienen 6 meses mas o menos, veremos cuanto duran. por el lado de tus potes de volumen en particular, deben ser logaritmicos y no lineales, y por el valor que decis que tenes de impedancia de salida del pre(extremadamente alto) están bien que sean de 500K.

pregunta, donde está el esquema del pre que vas a hacer? no podes meter una 12AU7 como seguidor catódico a la salida de cada canal, y bajar la Zo del pre?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 27, 2013)

Mira,podes ver el esquema del preamp.en mi post,pag1 mensaje#6 adjunto(img023.zip),ahi esta el esquema(bass and treble tone control amplifier),giralo que esta pata para arriba,y tambien en la misma pagina esta el esquema del amplificador,mensaje#5 adjunto(circuito zip.),ahi ves el pote de 500KΩ (R1),para control de volumen,cuyo cursor va a la grilla de la 7199 atraves de R2.-
Muchas gracias Hazard.-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## nitai (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola Hazard_1998; muchísimas gracias por tu aporte me sirvió muchísimo, ¿ que posibilidades habría de que subas la tercera parte del desarrollo del amplificador ?.
La parte del push-pull (con el desarrollo de las rectas de carga en los gráficos para la etapa en push pull), y aclarar algo mas sobre diseño y construcción del transformador de salida.
Muchas gracias y suerte.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 13, 2014)

tenia medio abandonado el hilo, pero como tengo nueva informacion para aportar, (mas precisamente mediciones) la agrego, la cosa es que en otro foro, donde tambien cada tanto participo, se dió el caso de tener que documentar para cierta persona el funcionamiento de este equipo, y como está piola acopiar toda informacion relevante, he aquí la información de mediciones y performance del "engendro" en cuestión (si un tercero pudo decir que este equipo es un engendro, por qué no voy a poder decirlo yo )

el ensayo fue enteramente hecho en mi laboratorio, no siguiendo ningun protocolo en particular,  puedo asegurar que todos los ensayos son fieles a la realidad y no falseados, aunque hay ensayos que no han sido hechos y por ello es que hay que ser muy cuidadoso a la hora de juzgar su funcionamiento en la vida real ya que las mediciones que publico no son parametro final de su performance, aunque se aproxima bastante.

Enjoy it!

*
Vista interior:*





*
Linearidad a maxima excursion y a 10Khz*





*Onda cuadrada a maxima excursion y a 10Khz*





*Onda cuadrada a maxima excursion y a 1KHz*




*
Pleno recorte onda senoidal a 1KHz
*





*Frecuencia de corte a -1dB en alta frecuencia referido a 2,83V/1KHz (1W) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*Frecuencia de corte a -3dB en alta frecuencia referido a 2,83V/1KHz (1W) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*Frecuencia de corte a -3dB en alta frecuencia referido a 14.5V/1KHz (26W, plena potencia) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*






*Frecuencia de corte a -1dB en alta frecuencia referido a 14.5V/1KHz (26W, plena potencia) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*Frecuencia de corte a -0.5dB en baja frecuencia referido a 14.5V/1KHz (26W, plena potencia) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*Frecuencia de corte a -1dB en baja frecuencia referido a 2.83V/1KHz (1W ) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*Frecuencia de corte a -3dB en baja frecuencia referido a 2.83V/1KHz (1W ) (display principal en dBV, display secundario frecuencia)*





*THD y THD+N a 14.5V/1Khz (26W, plena potencia)*






*THD y THD+N a 2.83V/1Khz (1W)*






*
Condiciones del ensayo:*
Ue=220Vca 
Mediciones de ancho de banda mediante generador de funciones DIY de 20MHz (basado en MAX038 con respuesta plana +-0.1dBV en el rango util)
Mediciones de linearidad (triangular) con apoyo en generador de funciones DIY (basado en MAX038 con linearidad >99%)
Mediciones de respuesta escalón con apoyo en generador de funciones DIY (basado en MAX038, con RiseTime <250nS, overshoot <0.9%)
Mediciones de THD y THD+N con apoyo en generador de audio de referencia de 1KHz By_ VICNIC_ (THD+N <=0.00003%, -130dB y placa de sonido Asus Xonar 96Khz/24Bit)

Carga fantasma de 8ohms y 22uHy
cabe aclarar que el ancho de banda en alta frecuencia está acotado a +-50Khz ex profeso, producto del roll off impuesto como compensacion de frecuencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 13, 2014)

Hace poco encontré a quien "le tuviste que documentar" el ampli  
Tiene muy buenas mediciones , es un excelente diseño!!!!


----------



## fosforito (Jun 11, 2014)

Muy interesante,pero estaría bueno para completar el aporte, algunas imágenes exteriores del amplificador terminado, las que se ven, parece sin terminar, como que falta un transformador y válvulas, ¿no?-
gracias.
chau f.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 11, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> Muy interesante,pero estaría bueno para completar el aporte, algunas imágenes exteriores del amplificador terminado, las que se ven, parece sin terminar, como que falta un transformador y válvulas, ¿no?-
> gracias.
> chau f.



Tenés toda la razon... 

acá van algunas instantaneas del avance del proyecto..

he aqui la primer foto:





así empezó todo

luego de idas y vueltas con el diseño, simulaciones de por medio, ensayos de prototipos, construyendo arañas de alambrecitos y estaño, el chasis termino siendo este:




y su vista interna y posterior:








mientras seguia laburando en el esquema final, y en el diseño y construccion de los transformadores de poder y de salida, mandé a cromar el chasis, quedando como se puede apreciar en estas fotos, con elementos montados para presentar todo:















luego de mucho tiempo y mayor trabajo, quedó el primer canal montado, con su trafo de salida:







 aca está con las valvulas nuevas, 12AX7A de sovtek en las entradas, 12AU7 de JJ como drivers y 6L6GC de JJ como par de salida, totalmente simetrico, par diferencial de entrada, par diferencial los driver y pushpull ultralineal a la salida:







Enjoy it!


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 11, 2014)

Hazard, ha quedado muy elegante y prolijo el amplificador , veo que las de salida son 4 6L6GC JJ Electronic, para la potencia que maneja tu amplificador te sobra, son* " INGUALITAS "* a las 4 6L6GC JJ que compré para probarlas en el ampli de mi hilo para ver como se desempeñan, y la verdad que son un *caño*, son muy robustas y suenan muy bien.-
Congratulaciones 
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## fosforito (Jun 20, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Bueno, como para completar y redondear el aporte, subo el esquema del ampli, *completito completito*



He visto que aquí también has utilizado par diferencial de entrada con fuente de corriente constante drenada con transistor (long tail pair transistor current sink).
Encontré un par de otros circuitos de este tipo los cuales tienen alrededor de 20 años de publicados, uno que drena con pentodo y otro con transistor.
Mirar archivo
chau f

*pd*= como soy nuevo en el foro no me dí cuenta, pero ya hablé de lo mismo pero con otros ejemplos en otro tema en* Audio Gran Señal/ Amplificador clase AB1 pushpull con dos 5881*, y *veo ahora** que estos dos temas en realidad es un mismo tema* publicados en dos sitios del foro pero distintos, o sea que es el mismo amplificador, las mismas fotos, el mismo chasis, los mismos transformadores, hasta el esquema de este último es el circuito final del proyecto, de ahí mi confusión porque pensé que estaba en el anterior, bueno pero para el caso es lo mismo, pero mejor aclararlo.
chau f


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 20, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> He visto que aquí también has utilizado par diferencial de entrada con fuente de corriente constante drenada con transistor (long tail pair transistor current sink).
> Encontré un par de otros circuitos de este tipo los cuales tienen alrededor de 20 años de publicados, uno que drena con pentodo y otro con transistor.
> Mirar archivo
> chau f
> ...



exactamente, ese hilo es el original sobre el diseño del equipo en cuestion, este hilo es el aporte del diseño y construccion.

con respecto a los pares diferenciales con polarizacion por fte de cte cte es archi conocido. de hecho, el invento es de Alan Blumein, padre del sonido y sistema stereo y de la conexion ultralinear entre muchas otras cosas


----------



## fosforito (Jun 22, 2014)

Lo contestado por vos creo que repite lo mismo = " ese hilo es el original sobre el *diseño *del equipo y este hilo es el aporte del* diseño* " ¿ ?
Mi confusión seguro viene del otro hilo que habla sobre el mismo tema que acá, porque si bien el otro hilo tiene un  principio, final no tiene, queda inconcluso y sin terminar, tanto el tema como el amplificador mismo, seguramente es por eso que yo me enganché ahí, ¿ viste ?
Y como el primero no está terminado se podría unir al segundo y quedar uno solo completo, estaría buenísimo, creo yo, es una idea, y pido perdón si no gusta.

Con respecto a *Alan Blumlein *[así se escribe su apellido], no me consta que haya sido el inventor del *" par diferencial con polarización por fuente de corriente constante"*, has enlazado a Wikipedia, donde ellos mismos aseguran que a veces las fuentes de información no son seguras, probablemente te hayas confundido con un par de las muchas invenciones de este señor, el famoso *Blumlein Pair*, que son técnicas de grabación en estéreo con pares de micrófonos bidireccionales o algo así parecido, no recuerdo mucho ahora, y el* Blumlein* *Differential amplifier*, que es el par diferencial común, tradicional, digamos.

Coincido con vos, y por eso el motivo de mis notas en tus dos temas, que el* par diferencial* *con polarización por fuente de corriente constante *es hiper-conocido y data de los años 60, y es una mejora sustancial del par diferencial común, pero como Blumlein falleció en el año 1942 y los semiconductores [ diodos de germanio, silicio, zener,transistores, etc.] en esa época todavía no existían y como estos  elementos son necesarios para la construcción de las fuentes de corriente constante para polarizar los pares diferenciales, Blumlein no inventó este circuito mejorado.-

El par diferencial "común" [ long tail pair, differential pair, long tailed pair ] , es de la época de los años 1936/37, y aquí si Blumlein es uno de los inventores como dije más arriba, y fue poseedor de una patente en EE.UU =   Ver en Google  =        *Blumlein Differential Amplifier** Patent - US 1940: Pat No ...*        en pdf.  [ no puedo enlazar todavía por ser nuevo en el foro] , ahí están los diagramas en la sección drawings.-

Este invento también fue reclamado por Schmitt que se adjudicaba su invención, por eso también se conoce a este circuito como par diferencial Schmitt, o también inversor de fase Schmitt, si bien se usó y aún se usa este tipo de circuito en amplificadores para public address y en amplificadores para guitarra eléctrica donde no es muy importante el desbalance de las señales de salida, generalmente la señal de salida del triodo inversor es aproximadamente 6 % más alta que la señal de salida del triodo que no es inversor, esto en alta fidelidad no es aceptable, para corregir este desbalance y usar este circuito en alta fidelidad, se emplea entonces la fuente de corriente constante para polarizar al par diferencial.

Con respecto a la conexión y el término *" Ultra-Linear "*, es o fue una marca registrada de una fábrica de amplificadores y transformadores de audio llamada *Acrosound*, cuyos líderes H. Keroes y D.Hafler patentaron el invento, si bien es como vos decís, la idea y la investigación primitiva pertenece a Alan Blumlein [ Inglés ], de hecho el había patentado su idea pero nunca la llevó a la práctica dado que murió muy jóven (38 años) en la 2da Guerra Mundial [ 1942 ], a su invento se lo llamó en Inglaterra, amplificador / transformador  de carga dividida o repartida, cambios de nombres pero en definitiva lo mismo, solamente con la diferencia que los de Ultra-Linear [ EE.UU ], más allá de toda la teoría demostrada en la patente, llevaron a la práctica la investigación, primero desarrollando la conexión óptima de la operación ultra-linear [ % de espiras desde +B hasta la derivación para pantalla]  para cada tipo de válvula de salida [ pentodos, tetrodos de haces ] y luego fabricando los transformadores.
chau f


----------



## fosforito (Nov 15, 2014)

Hazard, que ha sucedido con las fotos de los mensajes 39 y 42, que desde hace mucho tiempo no están más  ,... que lástima  .
Sería bueno para el foro que las puedas recuperar y volver a publicarlas.
chau f


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 15, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> Hazard, que ha sucedido con las fotos de los mensajes 39 y 42, que desde hace mucho tiempo no están más  ,... que lástima  .
> Sería bueno para el foro que las puedas recuperar y volver a publicarlas.
> chau f



Eran fotos posteadas desde un servidor de imagenes externo, los links estan caidos. Cuando ande con tiempo las voy a subir al servidor del foro, asi queda armado mejor el hilo


----------



## flowfc (Oct 2, 2015)

Gracias por su aporte, me servira para entender el funcionamiento de un pedal analogico de la marca armonix.


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 7, 2020)

Espero que no moleste el refrote de este hilo, pero la verdad es que lo merece, me parece impresionante mi, gracias!!!!! voy a ver si me lo estudio un poco por que tengo un trafo de salida de 6k de 50w y tengo que rebobinarlo, y necesito saber el numero de vueltas, cailbre etc.

Habia pensado desbobinar el secundario y medir las vueltas que tiene, y a partir de ahi, sacar la relacion de transformacion usando los calculos que se usan para trafos de red, para saber las vueltas del primario, y claro, como no, tambien por supuesto medir el calibre.


----------

